# 4440 serial number



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

I BOUGHT A 4440 THAT WAS TO BE A 1980.
I AM CONFUSED BY THE DIFFERING SERIAL NUMBERS I SEE ON TRACTOR DATA AND ONES FOR SALE.
MINE IS : 113762R6
WHAT YEAR IS IT REALLY?
WHAT DOES THE R STAND FOR?
THANKS.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

my book only gives numbers thru new generation tractors, the 'R' could stand for row crop but thats just a guess


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

i have mr. thinker's almanac first edition, since then the have come out with a second edition that has numbers with tractors from the model 'D' all the way thru the year 1990 model tractors. that is the one you need. they offer it for something like $15 at greenmagazine.com. i think i will order one.


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. I did read somewhere that the newer models had the push button door handles and the older ones had the regular handle to open cab door.
Tractor Data has numbers listed but they do not coincide with what is out there.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I did a serial number search thru the 2 cylinder club magazine on my 'b' and my '70', not sure if the do it for the newer one but I don't see why not.


----------

